# TPF does DC rumor thread...



## Chase

Did someone say TPF may meet in Washington DC during Spring '06??


----------



## Jeff Canes

I head it was going to be at Zion, but DC sounds cool too, seem like it would be a lot of walking and what would be bad for me


----------



## Chase

I think DC would be much friendly in that respect. And, we have a lot of people on the east coast that would be fun to meet up with!


----------



## Jeff Canes

Will we be camp on The Mall and is PG bring her RVs, seriously have you look at your calendar yet, the first weekend would be bad for me to close to my Dad birthday


----------



## Chase

I'm really open to any time early next year. Whatever works best for people


----------



## Unimaxium

How about Philly instead? 

A DC meetup in the Spring should work well for me, assuming that school doesn't get in the way. Any time after mid-June or so would be perfect since I'll have graduated by then. But that's probably a tad too late for what others were hoping.

I'd love to finally meet JM since he ditched us on the last NYC trip


----------



## Jeff Canes

Uni - What was the name of that hotel review site you mentioned in New York?
 [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## terri

I have heard of this rumor, and I intend to spread it around.  

I love the idea! DC is a great place to visit! Can you imagine us crazy TPFers invading the capitol city? Staying together in one hotel? Oh my. 

We need to make this the biggest meetup ever! 

I vote for the month of May. :thumbup:


----------



## ShutteredEye

terri said:
			
		

> I have heard of this rumor, and I intend to spread it around.
> 
> I love the idea! DC is a great place to visit! Can you imagine us crazy TPFers invading the capitol city? Staying together in one hotel? Oh my.
> 
> We need to make this the biggest meetup ever!
> 
> I vote for the month of May. :thumbup:



End of April would be best for me....


----------



## LaFoto

If you are all serious about this big and even maybe international meet-up in DC in spring, then I can tell you that my husband asked me today, if and if so when we would make it over to the States? Meaning: when would we have the opportunity and TIME to go? And the only, absolutely only chance for us to fly over would be between *April 2* and April 9 (or April 3 and April 10 - depending on when flights are cheaper, on Sundays or weekdays ... and if Tuesdays are even cheaper than Mondays, it could be April 4 - 11 - *maximum April 12*). For during those days, both kids will be in their respective training camps (son: triathlon, daughter: swimming). And ONLY when their camps are far from home, which they are in the Easter Vacation, do we have the time to suspend our chauffeuring duties - mainly to the swimming pool - and have time to ourselves.

So: IF you should go into some serious planning, and IF you would want "LaFoto" and her husband to be in the group, those are the dates. 
Now you go about planning.

I shall sit back


----------



## Chase

Wow, that lends some serious consideration to those dates. I'd love to see you and your husband make it!!! Its a bit earlier than I was planning on, but I'm pretty sure my wife and I could make that happen.


----------



## terri

It would be a blast if you could come stateside, LaFoto!  

So, how cold is it in DC that time of year? The wimp from the South wants to know. :mrgreen:


----------



## Andrea K

I want to go to one of these bad boys, hopefully one in D.C. will be feasible for me!

*cough* Philly sounds good too *cough*


----------



## jcharcalla

I could probably make it to DC. I think I even know people I can visit while I'm there.


----------



## hobbes28

MmMm...DC in April..

It should be in the mid 60s low 70s then if I remember correctly.  It's been a while since I've been there at that time.  We'll have to do some research...


----------



## LaFoto

If you could decide on a date fast, we could go about booking flights ... the earlier the cheaper, I would think. Any time between *April 2 and 12* is our time slot. If it should not work out, well then... It must work out for *most*, that is the most important!


----------



## terri

April is an arts festival month for me, that's why I said May.  

I will check my mailings and see, but probably before the 15th works best...? I won't say more till I check a real schedule.  

It would be fun to try to make it, but I'll defer to what works best for everyone and hope for another time if need be.


----------



## LaFoto

It would be really good if the "rumour" on "THE BIG INTERNATIONAL TPF-MEET-UP IN DC" came out of its rumour-state and would turn into a planning state so we could either go and book our flights or leave it all together if the dates don't work out. What can we do to spread the rumour and make people check all their brandnew calendars!?!?!?


----------



## Andrea K

Make it a sticky in the galleries, with a poll about dates.


----------



## AIRIC

Early April may work for me and my wife as well. But I need to know soon to get the time off. I was planning a week around then as well. 

Eric


----------



## Chase

I need to try to check into a few things on those dates for me...give me a few days. Sorry to drag it out.


----------



## Andrea K

My Easter break starts on the 13 and goes through the 17 which happens to be a day after LaFoto's dates, but that weekend of the 8th and 9th could work for me.


----------



## Chase

I'm setting my sights on that weekend, probably make it a 3-day weekend for me actually, so 7th-9th.

Is there anyone offhand that is able to commit to those dates right now?


----------



## kelox

As long as no surprise projects happen at work, I'm up for it.


----------



## LaFoto

Well, 7 - 9 April would fit right in! 

(7 April is the day when my daughter will OFFICIALLY become a *teen*ager, though by behaviour she has been that for two years now :roll:, but she will be away from home on her birthday, anyway - swim training camp! - so we must all celebrate it being apart... so we can also be "The Pond apart", right  ???)


----------



## terri

I'm pretty sure I can make those dates. Count me in!


----------



## LaFoto

Oh please, try to get this going, then we can start making firm plans and the necessary bookings!

Any idea how we can make this even more visible to ALL? Not only those who happen to come into this little sub-forum?


----------



## terri

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Oh please, try to get this going, then we can start making firm plans and the necessary bookings!
> 
> Any idea how we can make this even more visible to ALL? Not only those who happen to come into this little sub-forum?


Sure. We can put up an announcement as soon as the dates are confirmed.  It will be at the top of every forum.


----------



## Traci

What airport is best to fly into? I'm thinking about this one, but I want to check flight pricing.


----------



## hobbes28

Dulles is a great airport to fly into and is pretty close to downtown. (IAD)


----------



## woodsac

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Dulles is a great airport to fly into and is pretty close to downtown. (IAD)


What about Baltimore, MD (BWI)?
I ask because the tickets that I've looked up are almost $300 cheaper per ticket to BWI than to IAD...that's out of Ontario Traci. Where would you be leaving from Traci? Ontario is the closest to me...only about a two hour drive.

Yep, I'm watching this one


----------



## Jeff Canes

Baltimore is 36 miles for DC I think?


----------



## woodsac

Thanks Jeff. 

Ya, I thought it was about 40 miles but I wasn't sure. 

But what's that in cab fare back there? Two round trip tickets to BWI were less than a single ticket to IAD. So even if cab fare was up a bit, it would still be considerably cheaper...I think.


----------



## Jeff Canes

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Dulles is a great airport to fly into and is pretty close to downtown. (IAD)


i think Dulles is west of dc, it's Reagan that in town and it is open, DCA iare the ID letters


----------



## hobbes28

BWI, IAD and Reagan are all good airports to fly into.  I would go for the one that's the cheapest.


----------



## Calliope

Reagan (DCA) is the closest but usually the most expensive.  Dulles (IAD)is about 30 to 40 mins away and is usually the cheapest although Baltimore (BWI) sometimes has some good deals.  Just like Aubrey said, all the airports are nice (Reagan was newly renovated) - so just find the best deal!


----------



## Jeff Canes

woodsac said:
			
		

> Thanks Jeff.
> 
> Ya, I thought it was about 40 miles but I wasn't sure.
> 
> But what's that in cab fare back there? Two round trip tickets to BWI were less than a single ticket to IAD. So even if cab fare was up a bit, it would still be considerably cheaper...I think.



Check with Amtrak I think they have a commuter line or maybe one of the van services, you can book the services thru Orbitz so you get the price that way


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

If my 4x4 is still running, us 3 will be there in April.. we will drive down, and hope we can get Daisys USA visa before then.  Right now, she can't enter the States.


----------



## Traci

woodsac said:
			
		

> What about Baltimore, MD (BWI)?
> I ask because the tickets that I've looked up are almost $300 cheaper per ticket to BWI than to IAD...that's out of Ontario Traci. *Where would you be leaving from Traci?* Ontario is the closest to me...only about a two hour drive.
> 
> Yep, I'm watching this one



I usually like to leave from Long Beach, it's 5 minutes from where I live. But, Ontario, John Wayne or LAX is ok too. Whatever is cheepest.


----------



## Traci

woodsac said:
			
		

> Thanks Jeff.
> 
> Ya, I thought it was about 40 miles but I wasn't sure.
> 
> *But what's that in cab fare back there? Two round trip tickets to BWI were less than a single ticket to IAD. So even if cab fare was up a bit, it would still be considerably cheaper...I think.*



Try Super Shuttle. I took that when I into few to JKF in New York and it was along ways from the hostel that I stayed in. It was $34 round trip through Orbitz. A whole lot cheaper then a Taxi.


----------



## dirtnapper

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> i think Dulles is west of dc, it's Reagan that in town and it is open, DCA iare the ID letters


Reagan is closet, across the bridge, over the river( sounds like a rhym I know) and just below Arlington Nat'l Cemetery..easy.  I have used them both, Dulles and Reagan.. Reagen is easy to get into "town". DC in April...Cherry Blossom Festival is Mar. 25 thru April 9....getting a room...selling your soul to the devil himself will not help! Can be tough, BUT, AWESOME to do, nothing like it! A walking city, something to shoot constantly.
Fprgpt the link to the schedule for Cherry Blossom Festival
http://www.nationalcherryblossomfestival.org/events/eng/event_search.php3?event_category=A


----------



## woodsac

dirtnapper said:
			
		

> Reagan is closet, across the bridge, over the river( sounds like a rhym I know) and just below Arlington Nat'l Cemetery..easy. I have used them both, Dulles and Reagan.. Reagen is easy to get into "town". DC in April...*Cherry Blossom Festival is Mar. 25 thru April 9....getting a room...selling your soul to the devil himself will not help!* Can be tough, BUT, AWESOME to do, nothing like it! A walking city, something to shoot constantly.


Thanks for the info!!! That could be invaluable for anyone planning on attending. Gotta have a close place to stay  

And I'm all for cheapest. I've been to some nasty airports...no big deal if I'm saving $$$ :mrgreen:


----------



## dirtnapper

woodsac said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info!!! That could be invaluable for anyone planning on attending. Gotta have a close place to stay
> 
> And I'm all for cheapest. I've been to some nasty airports...no big deal if I'm saving $$$ :mrgreen:



I like to stay up in Georgetown...a short distance from the Federal Triangle...lots to do there...also, where the nightlife is.  L'enfant plaza etc. are apt to be full for the "Cherries". Even staying out in Alexandria, a beatiful spot and great at night also...is easy to get back into town on the tube.


----------



## Andrea K

I would just come down for a day trip, probably that Saturday, if I can make it , which I think I should be able to.


----------



## Chase

Wow, I love the interest in this trip!

I'll probably end up putting a message at the top of the site near the Google ad to really promote this trip. I'm basically certain those dates will work for me, so I'm about ready to call those dates "official".

I'm also thinking about seeing what kinds of group rates we may be able to get at local hotels. 

Also, there is a private white house tour that is available for groups of 10 or more, so I will be looking into that as well. It may be a bit of a long shot, but I'll give it a go!


----------



## LaFoto

COOL!
This is the piece of news I was waiting for: 


			
				Chase said:
			
		

> I'm basically certain those dates will work for me, so I'm about ready to call those dates "official".


Now we can go look at flight plans, fares, car rental prices, accomodation ... all the necessary that requires a bit of long-term planning from this far.


----------



## clarinetJWD

OK, so I can't really discern what the dates are.  Is it the 7th-9th of April?  I also may be able to pick a couple people up from BWI if you want to fly there, as I'll be in Baltimore.

Let me know, and as it gets closer, I'll be able to finalize some things in my schedule


----------



## Chase

Yes, the dates I'm planning for are April 7th-9th (Friday through Sunday), I may even try to come in a day early to get things organized. 

I'm also looking into group rate options for hotels, should have more info soon.


----------



## jocose

Sorry to be so late in getting into this thread.  Assuming I have a) quit my job or b) been fired, I'll still be living in DC so I will be there.

Like Joe said, I can probably get a few folks from the airport if you need.

As for airports:  National (DCA) is on the Metro (yellow and blue line), so you can just walk to the Metro and take it to your hotel (assuming you are staying at a hotel on the Metro).  Dullas (IAD) is way far from DC (OK, only about 1/2 hour), and I think there might be shuttles, but it's far.  Marshall (BWI) is on the MARC line (which is a train service between Baltimore and northern Virginia), so again, you can take the MARC to Union Station in DC and hop on the Metro.  I live right near MD, so as I said, I'd also be happy to pick up some folks from the airports (BWI or DCA, I'd prefer not IAD, but if you must fly in...).

As far as neighborhoods, let me know if you are concerned.  Georgetown is great, but it's a hike to the Metro and a pretty expensive area.  Dupont Circle is safe, clean, a little pricey, has lots of restaurants.  It's also the Greenwich Villiage of DC, if ya' know what I mean.  Adams Morgan is also very nice, but again, it's a hike to the Metro--but they have awesome Ethiopian restaurants!  There are a ton of other places as well...like I said, PM me or post here and I'll be happy to help.  Also, don't ignore MD.  Parts of Prince Georges and Montgromery Counties are on the Metro.  Likewise for northern VA.  For those driving, Baltimore and inbetween really aren't all that far (Balto is about 45 minutes north of DC--and it's a straight line on I-95.

Anyway, I think that that is all for now.  I'm excited!


----------



## errant_star

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> If my 4x4 is still running, us 3 will be there in April.. we will drive down, and hope we can get Daisys USA visa before then. Right now, she can't enter the States.


 
How long of a drive do you think that would be Raymond?


----------



## LaFoto

Chase said:
			
		

> Yes, the dates I'm planning for are April 7th-9th (Friday through Sunday....


 
So are we safe to start booking flights right now for any time around those dates?


----------



## terri

LaFoto said:
			
		

> So are we safe to start booking flights right now for any time around those dates?


I think so. It seems to be what's working best for everyone. I want to do that soon, myself!  

Also - we're waiting to hear back from a certain member  who is checking in on hotel rates for us, so we can get as many of us to stay in the same place as possible.

Yes, we are planning a DC invasion by TPF! :goodvibe:


----------



## terri

Okay, guys - I've stickied the thread, cause we're making *April 7th - 9th the OFFICIAL TPF DC MEETUP dates!*

*:cheer:*

Spread the word! Check here often for updates on hotels and meetup times/places!


----------



## Chiller

errant_star said:
			
		

> How long of a drive do you think that would be Raymond?


  That is what I was wondering.  I would love to swing this meet. Im gonna check some stuff out too.


----------



## terri

Chiller said:
			
		

> That is what I was wondering. I would love to swing this meet. Im gonna check some stuff out too.


Do it, Carl!! We'll have a blast!


----------



## LaFoto

Right-o.
Flights are booked!
Yuppieh!


----------



## jocose

OK, so can I get a recap?  Who's definite?

Here's what I got so far:

Jo Cose (that's me!!)
LaFoto and Lederhosen Hubby
Chase


----------



## LaFoto

jocose said:
			
		

> *Lederhosen Hubby*


 


NEVER let him hear that! NEVER EVER! Will you?

(And this is all subject to my mother-in-law making it for so long and hopefully longer... but she is very sick)


----------



## jocose

LaFoto said:
			
		

> NEVER let him hear that! NEVER EVER! Will you?
> 
> (And this is all subject to my mother-in-law making it for so long and hopefully longer... but she is very sick)


 
mum's the word, and I do hope she is OK!


----------



## woodsac

I am a definate...













maybe :er:


----------



## Traci

Woodsac...you should check out Jet Blue. They had some really cheap fares to Dullas, I checked it out. I found $217.00 round trip.


----------



## jocose

OK:

Jo Cose
Woodsac
Chase
LaFoto and well dressed Hubby
ClarinetJWD
JonMikal

The list grows...


----------



## woodsac

Traci said:
			
		

> Woodsac...you should check out Jet Blue. They had some really cheap fares to Dullas, I checked it out. I found $217.00 round trip.


Thanks Traci!  
I started lightly looking. I found the same price of $217 out of Ontario, but I think that was to BWI? I'd rather go straight to DC. I didn't wanna have to do this yet. I was going to stick it out till tax returns. But if the price is right...I'll just put it on a card.

Ahhhhh...credit card debt...the American way of life  

Thanks again, I'll check it out when I get home tonight!!!


----------



## jocose

If everyone wants to PM me if they're coming, when, and where their staying...I'd be happy to keep a running tab and make a contact sheet type thingie...just let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Jeff Canes

i am 75% in on this


----------



## terri

Make it 100%, Jeff!  

Me and the hubby are in. :thumbup:


----------



## kelox

I got to check the schedule at work, but I'd love to be in on this one.


----------



## jocose

OK, even though no one has responded to my offer, I have taken the liberty to start my list anyway.  I would appreciate it if everyone who is coming to DC could give me the following info (PM me please).  Obviously it's all optional, so only give what your comfortable with:

Username
Real Name (first is good enough if you're skittish)
Who else is coming with you and their name(s)
Date you're coming
Hotel
Airline
Airport
Date leaving
Cell Number
Interests (see JonMikal's post below)

Here's who I have so far:
Me
ClarinetJWD
JonMikal and Caliope
Unimaxium (maybe)
LaFoto
Woodsac
Jeff Canes
Chase
Terri

Who else?


----------



## Chase

Should be Chase and wife!


----------



## Calliope

jocose said:
			
		

> OK, even though no one has responded to my offer, I have taken the liberty to start my list anyway. I would appreciate it if everyone who is coming to DC could give me the following info (PM me please). Obviously it's all optional, so only give what your comfortable with:
> 
> Username
> Real Name (first is good enough if you're skittish)
> Who else is coming with you and their name(s)
> Date you're coming
> Hotel
> Airline
> Airport
> Date leaving
> Cell Number
> 
> 
> Here's who I have so far:
> Me
> ClarinetJWD
> JonMikal and *Caliope*
> Unimaxium (maybe)
> LaFoto
> Woodsac
> Jeff Canes
> Chase
> Terri
> 
> Who else?


 
hmmm...  do you know something I don't know?  Are you saying you're watching the kids so I can go?  :lmao:


----------



## JonMikal

just something to consider:

this meet-up *could* attract quite a number of members. along with that comes the possibility of varying interests. some may have a desire to hang in museums all day while others prefer to check out monuments...outdoor attractions. have you guys discussed maybe breaking into groups? 

keep in mind you will be visiting DC on the busiest (tourist related) weekend of the year.

jocose, you may want to add a field for "interests" to your spreadsheet just in case all 6000+ members show. :mrgreen:


----------



## jocose

Calliope said:
			
		

> hmmm...  do you know something I don't know?  Are you saying you're watching the kids so I can go?  :lmao:




There I go ASSuming again 

Can't you just duct tape them to the beds?


----------



## Calliope

jocose said:
			
		

> There I go ASSuming again
> 
> *Can't you just duct tape them to the beds?*


 
Tried that before - they always seem able to escape! :er:


----------



## jocose

Calliope said:
			
		

> Tried that before - they always seem able to escape! :er:



you gotta get it tight around their wrists


----------



## Calliope

jocose said:
			
		

> you gotta get it tight around their wrists


 
:mrgreen: Perhaps I'll try that...


----------



## Chiller

Im really trying to figure a way to get there.  The time off work is not a problem...$$$..might be.  I heard it is around a 10 hour drive.  I would really like to make it.  I will keep y'all posted.


----------



## jocose

JonMikal said:
			
		

> just something to consider:
> 
> this meet-up *could* attract quite a number of members. along with that comes the possibility of varying interests. some may have a desire to hang in museums all day while others prefer to check out monuments...outdoor attractions. have you guys discussed maybe breaking into groups?
> 
> keep in mind you will be visiting DC on the busiest (tourist related) weekend of the year.
> 
> jocose, you may want to add a field for "interests" to your spreadsheet just in case all 6000+ members show. :mrgreen:




JM, as always, that's a great idea.


----------



## Chase

Here is a rough idea I was considering...

Depending upon total number of people, having 2 or 3 groups with different plans in mind. We'll schedule breakfast at specific times/places and people can then choose which group they want to head off with. We'll also plan a dinner or drinks meetup at night for general nonsense! 

Thought about trying to setup a mid-day meeting spot for each group, for those who are late or want to switch over, but that may be too much. Maybe giving out some cell numbers will be enough for people to track each other down mid-day.

Also, I am really interested in the idea of doing the White House tour, but they talk about a whole process of going through your local goverment official to make that happen. Anyone have any other info or suggestions on trying to line that up?


----------



## JonMikal

Chase said:
			
		

> Also, I am really interested in the idea of doing the White House tour, but they talk about a whole process of going through your local goverment official to make that happen. Anyone have any other info or suggestions on trying to line that up?


 
http://www.whitehouse.gov/history/tours/


----------



## woodsac

JonMikal said:
			
		

> http://www.whitehouse.gov/history/tours/


[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans serif]


> [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans serif][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans serif][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans serif]*Prohibited Items*[/FONT]
> Prohibited items include, but are not limited to, the following: handbags, book bags, backpacks, purses, food and beverages of any kind, strollers, cameras, video recorders or any type of recording device, tobacco products, personal grooming items (make-up, hair brush or comb, lip or hand lotions, etc.), any pointed objects (pens, knitting needles, etc.), aerosol containers, guns, ammunition, fireworks, electric stun guns, mace, martial arts weapons/devices, or knives of any size. The U.S. Secret Service reserves the right to prohibit any other personal items. Umbrellas, wallets, cell phones and car keys are permitted. [/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans serif][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans serif]Please note that no storage facilities are available on or around the complex. Individuals who arrive with prohibited items will not be permitted to enter the White House.[/FONT][/FONT]


 :shock: sheesh! I didn't know I was gonna have to be _*naked *_for this! My wife isn't gonna be happy :er:

[/FONT]


----------



## JonMikal

woodsac said:
			
		

> [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans serif]
> :shock: sheesh! *I didn't know I was gonna have to be naked for this*! My wife isn't gonna be happy :er:
> 
> [/FONT]


 
pretty much.


----------



## LaFoto

Chiller said:
			
		

> I would really like to make it. I will keep y'all posted


 
*YOU *are among those who I would *really* like to meet in person one day, and it seems like this trip over (always provided nothing foreseen, but please not this soon! will happen to my mother-in-law!) is the only one in a long while that we can go on. 

*So if you Canadians could make it IT WOULD BE **GREAT*.


----------



## df3photo

I think i will put this on my calender... Ill be sure to bring it up at the new Erie {Titusville} meetup... maybe we can make a big ol fashion caravan to DC...


----------



## jocose

Chase said:
			
		

> Here is a rough idea I was considering...
> 
> Depending upon total number of people, having 2 or 3 groups with different plans in mind. We'll schedule breakfast at specific times/places and people can then choose which group they want to head off with. We'll also plan a dinner or drinks meetup at night for general nonsense!
> 
> Thought about trying to setup a mid-day meeting spot for each group, for those who are late or want to switch over, but that may be too much. Maybe giving out some cell numbers will be enough for people to track each other down mid-day.
> 
> Also, I am really interested in the idea of doing the White House tour, but they talk about a whole process of going through your local goverment official to make that happen. Anyone have any other info or suggestions on trying to line that up?



Chase,

That was why I had asked for cell phone numbers for the list I'm trying to keep...this way we can pass something out so everyone will be able to contact everyone (of course if you don't want to be contacted, don't give it...but then why are you comin'??).

As far as places to eat and meet up, I've been thiinking about that as well.  That was one of the reasons I had asked for which hotels everyone's staying at...for logistics.  There are so many awesome restaurants in DC, but if everyone is way spread out, that could present a problem.

So, as people let me know, I (and I might recruit JonMikal and ClarinetJWD if their up to it) will try to figure some of that stuff out, since I'm (we're) already boots on the ground, so to speak.

As far as drinks, you and I already have a date at my favorite watering hole--Nanny O'Briens...and I think everyone should come.  I can see about getting the back room just for us...more to come on that one.

Anyway, like I keep sayin' as you decide, let me know so we can keep a good list from the beginning and not wait until the last minute!

Thanks, that's all, now I'm off to clean and meetup with JonMikal and Kelox...we'll be sure to scope out the place.


----------



## Chase

I've been trying to gather some info on places to stay, and I am definitely open to input and suggestions. I've had a few suggestions, and I was also looking at the Hyatt Regency Washington DC which is a couple of blocks from the Capitol (about $160/night there).

It would be great to get everyone as close together as possible. Taking over a hotel wouldn't be bad


----------



## errant_star

Chiller said:
			
		

> Im really trying to figure a way to get there. The time off work is not a problem...$$$..might be. I heard it is around a 10 hour drive. I would really like to make it. I will keep y'all posted.


 
I'm doing the same thing right now ... l get a discount airline rate because I work for Lufthansa so it's elligible on all star alliance partners ... I can also get a discount for a travel buddy (it would be standby though?) ... I'll price it on Sunday when I go to work ... I figure less than $200 CAN incl taxes . ... might be something to think about 

I'll let you know or PM you once I get a firm price


----------



## Chase

Hope you guys make it


----------



## Wally

Don't know how I missed this thread? I grew up in the D/C Baltimore area, and fly back several times a year. I would HIGHLY reccomend that people fly into BWI in Baltimore. It is a very nice airport and offers very low fares.

I would also suggest that people look at Hotels in the Laurel or Glenburnie areas in MD. It is very close to BWI, would be a lot cheaper than hotels in D.C. and you would also have the option of going to D.C., Baltimore, the Mountains in Western MD, Anapolis and the Chea. Bay, the Ocean etc.

I will be there! I will be staying at my parents house in Laurel, but would be more than happy to carpool with anyone from the NW PA/SW NY area. I also may be going down on Wed. and doing a day trip on Thursday to the Ocean.


----------



## Chiller

errant_star said:
			
		

> I'm doing the same thing right now ... l get a discount airline rate because I work for Lufthansa so it's elligible on all star alliance partners ... I can also get a discount for a travel buddy (it would be standby though?) ... I'll price it on Sunday when I go to work ... I figure less than $200 CAN incl taxes . ... might be something to think about
> 
> I'll let you know or PM you once I get a firm price



Thanks Jen.  Im still working on $$$ myself too.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

Chiller, the drive is not too bad, I drove bt Washington the day before 9-11, on my way home from a nascar race.. Daisy and i will be there so long as the US visa is ready.. we now have an appointment in Toronto for her interview on Feb 16th, and it takes a few days to receive the visa by mail, if all goes well., i don't forsee any issues.  I am pretty sure Airic and Bernie will be coming too.. 

it's 8 hours from here.


----------



## Chiller

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> Chiller, the drive is not too bad, I drove bt Washington the day before 9-11, on my way home from a nascar race.. Daisy and i will be there so long as the US visa is ready.. we now have an appointment in Toronto for her interview on Feb 16th, and it takes a few days to receive the visa by mail, if all goes well., i don't forsee any issues.  I am pretty sure Airic and Bernie will be coming too..
> 
> it's 8 hours from here.



Holy...8 hours...so probably about 10 from my house.  Depending on my cash...so far, it is looking pretty good....I hope.


----------



## LaFoto

Chiller said:
			
		

> Holy...8 hours...so probably about 10 from my house. Depending on my cash...*so far, it is looking pretty good....I hope*.


 
Oh, I hope so, too!!!
Carl, Ray and Daisy, Eric and Bernie .... please do all try to come, I would so love to meet you!!!


----------



## Corry

Ok people...My boyfriend seems to REEEALLY be encouraging me to go to this.....so...there is a *possibility* I might be at the DC meetup!!! Just me though...it all depends on if I can scrape up the money (I already almost have enough for my NYC trip, and that's not til late July)...and I have not figured up how much this is all gonna cost me yet.  So...this is a BIG maybe, but I'd really like to go!!!  Are there any females that will be going alone that might consider having a roomy at the hotel so that costs can be split???


----------



## Corry

Ok...so NOW Erik is considering it...so it MAY be Erik and me.


----------



## jocose

So, now that the canucks are coming and the Germans are invading, and there's rumor that the Queen is going to send an emmesarry (SP) from London, I've been thinking that we really need a better name for this thing.

I suggest the following:

The First Annual International PhotoForum Meetup in Washington, DC.


Oh, wait, didn't the Europeans already do one?  Then how about:

The Second Annual International PhotoForum Meetup in Washington, DC?


----------



## mrsid99

I really intend to be at this one and only missed the Joshua Tree meet because this job in Florida came up at the last minute!


----------



## LaFoto

Jocose: it will be the FIRST international meet-up in WASHINGTON DC, so stay with the "first", ok?

Ours was international, that is true, for there were UK members there, and two from Germany, and one from Poland with her friend, but it was not in Washington AND it was last year!

So this one will be the first INTERNATIONAL one of THIS year, and the FIRST INTERNATIONAL one in WASHINGTON and .... who all is coming after all? Is anyone having a list?


----------



## jocose

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Jocose: it will be the FIRST international meet-up in WASHINGTON DC, so stay with the "first", ok?
> 
> Ours was international, that is true, for there were UK members there, and two from Germany, and one from Poland with her friend, but it was not in Washington AND it was last year!
> 
> So this one will be the first INTERNATIONAL one of THIS year, and the FIRST INTERNATIONAL one in WASHINGTON and .... who all is coming after all? Is anyone having a list?


 
Corinna,

I've been offering, but only 1 has PMed me about it.  I will try to go through the thread and pull out names, update my list and post it.


----------



## Corry

I have a list on paper at home....there is around 30, but that is including the maybes, and that is including a few that haven't even said anything in this thread, but have said elsewhere that they intend to try to come.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

errant_star said:
			
		

> How long of a drive do you think that would be Raymond?



Its 8 hours from here Star.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

jocose said:
			
		

> Corinna,
> 
> I've been offering, but only 1 has PMed me about it.  I will try to go through the thread and pull out names, update my list and post it.



i am surprised there are not more folks wanting to go to this meet.. count us three as IN, we will be there unless there is a snag with the visa for daisy.. we will know for sure in 4 weeks.  

There is a wildlife center that I hope is not too far out of our way..http://www.fws.gov/northeast/easternneck/index.html

We might spend a day or 2 here, and at least one or 2 other similar sites along the way.


----------



## Wally

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> i am surprised there are not more folks wanting to go to this meet.. count us three as IN, we will be there unless there is a snag with the visa for daisy.. we will know for sure in 4 weeks.
> 
> There is a wildlife center that I hope is not too far out of our way..http://www.fws.gov/northeast/easternneck/index.html
> 
> We might spend a day or 2 here, and at least one or 2 other similar sites along the way.


 
Raymond,

I would call first and make sure that you can get close to the birds. A lot of the Refugees in Maryland close a great deal of their land during the spring so that the birds can nest in peace. You might also want to checl out the Patuxent Wildlife Refuge http://www.pwrc.usgs.gov/ They have a very nice visitors center and have a lot of it open even the spring. They also have whooping cranes in a special area that you maybe able to shoot if you ask the right person way ahead of time.

Wally


----------



## Corry

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> *i am surprised there are not more folks wanting to go to this meet*.. count us three as IN, we will be there unless there is a snag with the visa for daisy.. we will know for sure in 4 weeks.
> 
> There is a wildlife center that I hope is not too far out of our way..http://www.fws.gov/northeast/easternneck/index.html
> 
> We might spend a day or 2 here, and at least one or 2 other similar sites along the way.



I've counted about 30 that are trying or considering going...that's a lot.  If it all works out, it will be the biggest meet yet, by far.


----------



## Unimaxium

OK, I just found out that I will indeed be able to go as long as nothing unexpected comes up for that weekend. I was afraid for a little while that I might not be able to make it because I will be travelling to Italy from late March until early April. But I just checked the specific dates and I am due to get back April 6th, so I will have time to grab an Amtrak train down to DC (although I'll probably be horribly jetlagged). So now I'm 90% sure I'll be able to make it  Can't wait to see you all there! This sounds like it's going to be a great meetup!

PS I like the idea of splitting up into groups, although I think we should all meet together a couple times a day to check in and switch groups if we feel like mixing and matching whatever activites we might have planned.


----------



## Corry

Uni, you're taking me with you to Italy, right? 

I just pressed Erik a bit further, and as long as he can get off work that weekend (hopefully find otu this weekend) he said he probably will go.  YAY!


----------



## Chase

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> PS I like the idea of splitting up into groups, although I think we should all meet together a couple times a day to check in and switch groups if we feel like mixing and matching whatever activites we might have planned.



Exactly what I'm hoping we can plan!

Looking forward to meeting you and the rest of the gang!


----------



## MyCameraEye

If I can help in anyway, let me know. I live right outside of D.C and would be willing to help organize. I'm a great planner and could help staff.


----------



## MyCameraEye

For all of you out of town who might need some last minute supplies, Penn Camera is a great place. They have several locations about the D.C. Metro area but the two closest to where you will will be are:

E Street
840 E Street, NW
Washington, DC 20004
*Phone:* (202) 347-5777
*Fax:* (202) 347-6292
*Store Hours:* 
8:30am-6pm Monday-Friday
10am-5pm Saturday
Closed Sunday

and 

18th Street
1015 18th Street, NW
Washington, DC 20036
*Phone:* (202) 785-7366
*Fax:* (202) 785-4171
*Store Hours:* 
8:30am-6pm Monday-Friday
Closed Saturday
Closed Sunday

Click here for more details


----------



## Calliope

Out of curiosity, who is definitely coming to this?


----------



## Corry

This is the list we have...don't know who of these are definites though.  I'm almost definite, but we haven't booked a flight or hotel yet.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39799


----------



## ShutteredEye

I am probably about 80%.  It all depends on what flights are like...


----------



## Corry

So...where are we gonna do the group photo??   I want to do a really good group photo! Not just 'everybody stand in two rows and smile!' (nothing wrong with those...I just want a better one in DC!)


----------



## Unimaxium

How about the capitol? Lincoln Memorial? Washington Monument? I think those three would be nice spots.


----------



## Corry

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> How about the capitol? Lincoln Memorial? Washington Monument? I think those three would be nice spots.



Aren't you supposed to be on a plane to Italy? :scratch:


----------



## Unimaxium

I'm supposed to be at the airport at 3:15, and then I leave 6:15. I'm just doing one last round on TPF before I go ;-)


----------



## Corry

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> I'm supposed to be at the airport at 3:15, and then I leave 6:15. I'm just doing one last round on TPF before I go ;-)




Oh.  

Well....even though I uh...bid you farewell, I guess...for like 10 minutes last night...I'll do it again...

...HAVE FUN! BE SAFE TAKE LOTS OF PICTURES AND MAKE LOTS OF MEMORIES!!!! CAN'T WAIT TO MEET YOU IN LESS THAN TWO WEEKS!


----------



## Corry

This morning I checked the 10 day forecast, now that it's only 9 days til DC....
...this morning it said partly cloudy for April 7th, with a 10% chance of precipitation.  

I just checked it again...two hours later...

 

http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/outdoors/wxdetail/USDC0001?dayNum=9


----------



## JonMikal

core_17 said:
			
		

> This morning I checked the 10 day forecast, now that it's only 9 days til DC....
> ...this morning it said partly cloudy for April 7th, with a 10% chance of precipitation.
> 
> I just checked it again...two hours later...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/outdoors/wxdetail/USDC0001?dayNum=9


 
it's hard to rely on weather reports this far out. because of dc's close proximity to the appalachian, weather patterns change by the minute. i do recall reading the farmers almanac where it also predicted wet weather for this region during those dates, but they've been wrong many times 

i will add that the blossoms are now close to peak bloom....you may miss these.


----------



## Corry

Yeah...I know it's hard to predict this far out...but...I'm just so anxious! 

I'll be praying everyday for good weather!  

and...if there isn't good weather...WE'LL STILL HAVE THE BEST TIME EVER!


----------



## ShutteredEye

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i will add that the blossoms are now close to peak bloom....you may miss these.




NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goldeneyes

Wow, looks like I joined just in time. I live in the Washington DC area. I have a photo shoot I have to attend to on April 8th but what I will try and attend the other days. If you guys want, I would recommend the following areas as well.

National Zoo (Absolutely Free)
National Cathedral (Absolutely Free and stunning night-time shots)
Mormon Temple (Absolutely Free)
The Mall is where the Smithsonians, Lincoln Memorial, Washington Memorial, etc...is. I would recommend the World War II memorial which was just constructed 2 years ago to be done at night. The lighting is exquisite and the Lincoln Memorial is just across Mirror Pond.
It's too bad that the event could not have been this weekend. The Cherry Blossoms are in full bloom and I plan to take photos. I will share the photos I take with you all when I can finish them up a little. The tidal basin is nice and where the Jefferson Memorial is.
Finally, if you want a little bit of night life, I would recommend Old Town Alexandria. The Adams Morgan area and Georgetown area are too crowded to position yourself for a nice shot but Old Town Alexandria, Virginia is a 5 minute drive from D.C.

Oh and I forgot about Haines Point. Haines Point is between Washington DC and the National Airport. It has a statue called the Awakening which is a statue of a giant shown to be waking from slumber. The thing is that the head is about 20 feet long. It's really cool. 

I will have to doublecheck on my photoshoot but if you guys have other days besides the 7th of April, like the 7th of April or the 9th of April that you will be there, I have no problem chauffering people around. I can only take 4 more with me. 

Wildlife Photos can be taken either at the Rock Creek Parkway along the paths or Patuxent. Patuxent is a little too far for people coming in.

Let's see what else there is. Ooohhh, you can take photos along 14th street but some of those would be considered in the Dark category (Ladies of Questionable Morals)

If I think of anything else, I will let you guys know...See you then!!

-Pedro


----------



## terri

Sounds like Atlanta's Dogwood Festivals....a lot of times the dogwoods are fading by the time the festival comes around. 

I'm sure there will still be plenty in bloom - along with tons of other stuff! DC is supposed to be sooooo pretty in the springtime.  

We should have a better idea of what to expect by Tuesday or Wednesday of next week. Until then I don't even want to look! :lmao:


----------



## Unimaxium

hi friends,

just checking in from Italy ;-)

I'm having lots of fun, and I can't wait to meet you all in D.C. this weekend

Anyway... just wanted to say hi

PS: I just checked the weather forecast; friday and saturday don't look good weatherwise, but sunday is supposed to be mostly sunny, so hopefully that will make up for it. 

Ciao


----------



## Corry

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> hi friends,
> 
> just checking in from Italy ;-)
> 
> I'm having lots of fun, and I can't wait to meet you all in D.C. this weekend
> 
> Anyway... just wanted to say hi
> 
> PS: I just checked the weather forecast; friday and saturday don't look good weatherwise, but sunday is supposed to be mostly sunny, so hopefully that will make up for it.
> 
> Ciao



Yeah...my flight is at 2 in the afternoon, so good weather doesn't do me much good that day, other than for my flight. :er:


----------



## Corry

So...are there any final plans...or anything?  Any final thoughts before we all go?  I know some have left already...but...for those of you that are still here....

...Just wondering.  

We'll be arriving at 11am on Friday.  I'M SO FLIPPIN EXCITED! (and nervous)


----------



## terri

Don't be nervous! I'm sure your flight will be perfect. :thumbup: Looks like we'll be dodging raindrops after Friday, but I'm not worried about that keeping us from having a good time.


----------



## Corry

terri said:
			
		

> Don't be nervous! I'm sure your flight will be perfect. :thumbup: Looks like we'll be dodging raindrops after Friday, but I'm not worried about that keeping us from having a good time.



I'm not worried about us not having a good time, either. 

I'm just getting myself worked up trying to make sure I pack everything, and making sure I get enough sleep.  I will probably have very little, or no sleep at all on Friday.  That worries me! I don't want me being soooo tired get in the way of me having fun!!!!


----------



## terri

Adrenalin will keep us all moving, I'm sure.


----------



## Alison

I'm sure we'll be a tired crew by the end of Thursday. If the weather is bad we'll just hang out. I know the boys are excited that there is a pool


----------



## terri

Alison said:
			
		

> I'm sure we'll be a tired crew by the end of Thursday. If the weather is bad we'll just hang out. I know the boys are excited that there is a pool


We need a boom box and CD's.  Got one?


----------



## Corry

Alison said:
			
		

> I'm sure we'll be a tired crew by the end of Thursday. If the weather is bad we'll just hang out. I know the boys are excited that there is a pool




Damn I wish I was in shape already...I'd totally go out and buy a swimsuit! Haven't been swimmin in years!


----------



## Alison

terri said:
			
		

> We need a boom box and CD's.  Got one?



We surely do!


----------



## terri

Alison said:
			
		

> We surely do!


I think this is the part where I say "woOt"!


----------



## Corry

Oh, and btw..I asked Erik if he was going to embarrass me...he said "of course...as much as possible..."....

...so do me a favor...ignore everything he says!  


(ok, so don't ignore him...just the stuff that sounds like he's trying to embarrass me...cuz...whatever he says...it's probably not true! Er...well...maybe it is, but I won't admit to it)


----------



## hobbes28

Alison said:
			
		

> We surely do!



Don't forget the XM part of it too.


----------



## Unimaxium

Do we have a meetup spot for Saturday?


----------



## Corry

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Do we have a meetup spot for Saturday?



Uh...not that I'm aware of.  Do you have a cell phone, and contact numbers?  I'll PM you my cell, k?


----------

